

Parallel tests. Use all your processor cores to speed up your development - igor_a
http://iafonov.github.com/blog/parallel-tests.html

======
rb2k_
It used to be that parallel tests bundled up the tasks in "groups" and went
one group at a time. e.g. 12 tests on 4 cores ==> 4 groups with 3 tests each.

The problem was that some of the groups might have ended up with tests that
take 5 minutes each (finished after 15 minutes) and other groups end up with
the 20 second ones (finished after 1 minute). Did that balancing every change?

Another question: How does this work for different RSpec formatters?
(specifically: junit xml output or html output). Will it still result in a
single file?

~~~
jacques_chester
And just like that, we're on the cusp of reinventing batch scheduling! :D

In all seriousness though, I think that a look at OS scheduling would provide
useful inspiration for test scheduling.

~~~
rb2k_
Just a queue that forks processes would work fine, no need to get into OS
details :D

------
silasb
I guess I will have to come up with a new excuse when I get caught browsing HN
now.

------
john_d11
Are there any similar tools for Python?

~~~
mahmoudimus
If you're using nosetests, there's a --processes=NUM option that comes from
the multiprocessing nose test plugin, but you should make sure all your tests
are safe to parallelize, which, might be very tricky if you didn't think about
parallelization before hand.

